

The Oral History of the Poop Emoji - KC8ZKF
http://www.fastcompany.com/3037803/the-oral-history-of-the-poop-emoji-or-how-google-brought-poop-to-america?fullsite

======
jpatokal
Great little article. One nit though:

> A tree looks like a tree in Chinese (樹), and a forest is multiple trees (森林)

I'm pretty sure they meant 木 there. (Although 樹 is also a perfectly valid
character for 'tree'.)

